# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Религия >  Туринская плащеница

## Akasey

*Туринская плащеница.*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Выводы экспертов ФСБ России, первыми доказавших подлинность Туринской плащаницы, подтвердили ее новейшие исследования в Оксфорде. 

Ученые впервые сделали сверхточный цифровой снимок знаменитой Туринской плащаницы – самой мистической и таинственной реликвии в истории человечества.

Кусок льняной ткани христиане называют «Пятым Евангелием» – ведь на нем, словно на фотографии, удивительным образом отпечатались лик и тело Христа. Запечатлелась каждая из многих ран Иисуса, каждая капелька пролитой во спасение человечества крови! 

– Это послание, которому уже почти две тысячи лет, зримо свидетельствует – все, что написано в Евангелии, правда! – говорит директор Российского центра Туринской плащаницы физик Александр Беляков. – Оно несет людям благую весть о Спасителе, о победе над смертью… 

…Что только не делали воинствующие атеисты, пытаясь объявить уникальную реликвию подделкой! Тупо твердили, мол, это всего лишь рисунок художника. Экспертиза эту версию опровергла: на ткани действительно зеркальный отпечаток тела. С треском лопнул и другой аргумент скептиков – будто бы в ткань заворачивали измазанного краской человека. На полотне не охра, а кровь. Удалось обнаружить ее компоненты: гемоглобин, билирубин и альбумин. Кстати, повышенное содержание билирубина свидетельствует о том, что человек умер в состоянии стресса, под пытками. Установили группу крови – IV (АВ). По набору хромосом в лейкоцитах определили пол – мужской.

*Цифровые технологии позволили воссоздать лик Христа* 

Но самый сильный аргумент доказательства подлинности плащаницы нашли эксперты Института криминалистики ФСБ Российской Федерации – они установили, что радиоуглеродный анализ возраста ткани, который сделали двадцать лет назад лаборатории в Великобритании, США и Швейцарии, мягко говоря, был неточным. По мнению доктора технических наук Анатолия Фесенко, возглавлявшего исследования, иностранные специалисты «омолодили» реликвию более чем на тысячу лет, потому что не учли важнейшего обстоятельства. В Средневековье в соборе, где хранилась плащаница, случился страшный пожар, и на ткани осели частицы сажи. Поэтому приборы зафиксировали не возраст самой ткани, а налипших на нее фрагментов соединений углерода… 

*Снимок* 

Новейшие исследования в Оксфорде подтвердили, что эксперты ФСБ были правы – плащаница действительно была соткана во времена жизни Христа.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
От раны на запястье кровь стекает с руки между безымянным и средним пальцами – как раз туда, где ее следы остались на полотне 

По заказу Ватикана с нее впервые сделан точнейший снимок разрешением в 12,8 миллиарда пикселей. На нем до мельчайших деталей запечатлен силуэт тела Спасителя и его облик. Самые современные технологии позволили детально изучить величайшую святыню. 

Ученые сфотографировали тысячи фрагментов ткани, а затем из них, словно из частей пазла, на компьютере выкладывали снимок плащаницы.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Под сильным увеличением видны пятна священной крови Иисуса 

– Мы соединили вместе 1600 кадров, каждый размером с кредитную карту, и создали огромный снимок. Он в 1300 раз больше, чем фотография, сделанная при помощи цифровой камеры с разрешением в 10 миллионов пикселей, – объясняет Мауро Гавинелли. – Благодаря новым технологиям можно рассмотреть каждую ниточку, все детали... 

*Трепет* 

Погребальное облачение Христа крайне редко разворачивают перед верующими. Плащаница хранится в серебряном ларце в свернутом виде. За весь минувший век ее доставали всего пять раз! В последний раз она выставлялась перед паломниками в Турине в 2000 году. А в следующий – через 25 лет. 

Теперь на многократно увеличенный облик Спасителя, отразившийся чудесным образом на льняном полотнище, смогут посмотреть все - цифровое фото ученые планируют выложить в Интернет. И каждый человек сможет присоединиться к ее изучению – для человечества это будет потрясающий день! Люди своими глазами увидят отпечаток тела Иисуса Христа.

Плащаницу снимали по отдельным участкам, а затем тысячи кадров свели вместе на компьютере .

Туринскую плащаницу начали изучать ровно 120 лет назад – и именно благодаря фотографии. Льняное полотно тогда снял на фотопластинку итальянский адвокат Секондо Пиа. Проявив ее, взглянул на негатив. И мгновенно понял, что объектив запечатлел то, что не видел глаз – отпечаток тела бородатого человека, у которого пронзены запястья и ступни. И его лик – как на иконах Христа! 

Полотно «в елочку», сотканное из средиземноморского льна с примесью египетского хлопка, сохранило на себе изображение обернутого им Иисуса – в полный рост, спереди и сзади. Вот описание, сделанное по снимку судмедэкспертами: 

«Волосы, беспорядочно распластавшиеся на сукне, небольшая борода и усы. Правый глаз закрыт, левый слабо приоткрыт. Над левой бровью капля крови. Носовая кость пер***та от удара с левой стороны. С левой стороны лицо над скулой разбито, есть следы отека. Справа от рта пятно от крови». 

*Анализ* 

Ученые из Оксфордского университета в Великобритании вновь пытаются установить возраст Туринской плащаницы – теперь уже учитывая поправки российских криминалистов. Бригада под руководством профессора Кристофера Рамси впервые за последние 20 лет проводит анализы распада углеводорода полотна. Цель исследований – исправить скандальную ошибку двадцатилетней давности о датировке плащаницы.

Плащаницу хранят запечатанной в ларце 

Тогда было заявлено, что примерный возраст этой святыни семь-восемь веков, полотно соткано в период от 1260 по 1390 годы. 

20 лет назад в Цюрихе, Аризоне и Оксфорде три независимые группы одновременно проводили исследование плащаницы при помощи углеводородного анализа и пришли к выводу, что она ровесница Средневековья. 

Тогда оксфордский профессор Эдвард Хилл сказал так: «Кто-то купил кусок льна, нарисовал на нем очертания тела и сильно его истрепал»… 

Цифры, представленные специалистами, подтолкнули тогда туринского кардинала Анастасио Альберто Баллестеро сказать, что плащаница и впрямь может быть фальшивкой! 

Это сомнение пастыря возмутило чувства верующих. Они отказывались верить науке. Опровергли тогдашние скоропалительные заявления оксфордских исследователей в России, причем в самых серьезных структурах – в ФСБ! 

«Плащаница – подлинник, относящийся к первому веку нашей эры, а не более поздняя подделка» – сделала вывод группа экспертов под руководством тогдашнего директора Института криминалистики ФСБ доктора технических наук Анатолия Фесенко. 

«Причина погрешности – естественное полимерное покрытие, образовавшееся на волокнах ткани после того, как в средние века монахи очищали ее растительным маслом. Это и отклонило показания анализа» – просчитали специалисты. 

*Фильм* 

Профессор из Оксфорда Кристофер Рамси, признав доводы русского криминалиста Фесенко, объявил, что 20 лет назад при анализах могла произойти ошибка. 

– Возраст мог быть определен неверно из-за загрязнений, которые наслоились на плащанице, – говорит он. – К тому же в 1988 году почти ничего не было известно об углероде-14, который мы довольно хорошо изучили сейчас. Возможно, в этом откроется нечто необычное, что поможет раскрыть тайну самой мистической святыни христианства. 

Новейшие исследования в Оксфорде будут сняты на видео для канала BBC. Режиссер проекта доктор Рольф говорит, что достаточно снять с плащаницы всего два процента загрязнений, чтобы получить истинные данные. 

Верующие уверены, что к концу марта, когда обнародуют результаты исследований, будет совершенно точно доказано, что плащаница – именно та самая ткань, которой было укрыто почти две тысячи лет назад тело Спасителя!

Источник:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Banderlogen

> физик Александр Беляков


гугл знает физика АН СССР Александра Белякова только по подобным статьям



> доктора технических наук Анатолия Фесенко


с этим доктором та же история, что само по себе странно

Да любого, извините, доцента гугл знает




> К тому же в 1988 году почти ничего не было известно об углероде-14, который мы довольно хорошо изучили сейчас.


Неправда. Метод радиометрического датирования был впервые применен на углероде-14 в середине 20 века. У самых истоков, так сказать




> Установили группу крови – IV


Кстати, согласно некоторым гипотезам (только гипотезам), четвертая группа крови появилось порядка тысячи лет назад.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

В древнем захоронении в Иерусалиме были обнаружены части савана, которые названы первой подобной находкой, относящейся к  1в. н.э..  Археологи считают, что эти остатки ткани подтверждают версию о поддельности Туринской плащаницы, знаменитой христианской реликвии. Об этом пишет _The Daily Mail._
Радиоуглеродный анализ подтвердил, что новонайденное полотно было изготовлено примерно в то время, когда умер Иисус Христос. При этом оно было выткано методом простого двустороннего переплетения нитей, а не саржевого (диагонального), которое используется в Туринской плащанице. Специалисты по тканям утверждают, что этот метод появился лишь спустя тысячу лет после смерти Христа.
Кроме того, найденный в Иерусалиме саван представляет собой не цельный кусок ткани, а состоит из нескольких частей. В частности, отдельный кусок ткани полагался  для головы – на тот случай, если человек, которого хоронили, оказывался живым и приходил в сознание. Тогда он мог скинуть с лица часть савана и закричать.
По легенде, полотно, которое сейчас называют  Туринской плащаницей,  Иосиф  Аримафейский завернул тело распятого Христа. Некоторые верующие считают, что на ткани  остался отпечаток лика Христа. Тем не менее, проведенный в конце  80-хгодов радиоуглеродный анализ  показал, что она была создана в первой половине второго тысячелетия н.э.. Это, тем не менее, не убеждает многих адептов теории подлинности реликвии, и споры вокруг неё продолжаются по сей день. 
*Источник:* *Lenta.ru*

----------

